# Homeowner Impaled on Fence Post



## mikey517 (Aug 22, 2014)

A 30 year old man from close by was in a tree cutting with a chainsaw when he fell from the tree and was impaled on a chain link fence post. He was working in his own yard I believe.

JEFFERSON MAN IMPALED ON FENCE POST DIES


----------



## Ben Musha (Jan 10, 2015)

"Hire me so you don't fall out of your tree and die on your fence." My new slogan.


----------



## Wannabe123 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ben Musha said:


> "Hire me so you don't fall out of your tree and die on your fence." My new slogan.



You make a solid argument.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 10, 2015)

I pray he did not leave children.


----------

